# ATI HD 3000 Treiber für Windows 10 64 Bit?



## oelonkel1337 (15. September 2015)

*ATI HD 3000 Treiber für Windows 10 64 Bit?*

Hallo,
ich habe heute meine Grafikkarte verkauft, und muss erstmal mit dem Onboard zurechtkommen. Aber irgendwie finde ich keinen passenden Treiber. Habe die neuesten versucht, werden aber nicht erkannt. Auch die alten (12.6) werden nicht erkannt... Kann dadurch die Auflösung höchstens auf 1024x768 stellen, wodurch viele Apps, die ich bisher in 1080p genutzt habe, nicht richtig funktionieren. Auch Spiele können nicht gestartet werden.


----------



## DKK007 (15. September 2015)

*AW: ATI HD 3000 Treiber für Windows 10 64 Bit?*

Welche Hardware?


----------



## AMD-CPU (15. September 2015)

*AW: ATI HD 3000 Treiber für Windows 10 64 Bit?*

Aktuell gibt es für die HD 3000 leider nur Treiber bis Windows 8.1:
Legacy


----------



## Jeretxxo (15. September 2015)

*AW: ATI HD 3000 Treiber für Windows 10 64 Bit?*

Versuchs mal mit einem der beiden:
Windows 7 64 Bit:
Legacy

Windows 8 64 Bit:
Legacy

Einen offiziellen Treiber für Windows 10 wirds wohl mit Sicherheit nicht mehr geben für die Legacy Karten, aber normalerweise sollte der Windows 8 Treiber auch funktionieren.


----------



## oelonkel1337 (15. September 2015)

*AW: ATI HD 3000 Treiber für Windows 10 64 Bit?*

CPU: AMD FX8320
Mainboard: Gigabyte Ga-78LMT-USB3
Grafik: ATi Radeon HD 3000
Ram: 12 Gb

Das Windows 10 ist eben die 64 Bit Pro Version.


----------



## Jeretxxo (15. September 2015)

*AW: ATI HD 3000 Treiber für Windows 10 64 Bit?*



oelonkel1337 schrieb:


> Das Windows 10 ist eben die 64 Bit Pro Version.



Einfach eine der Windows 7 oder Windows 8 Versionen versuchen.


Btw. reichlich mutig den FX auf dem schwachen Board zu betreiben, bin gespannt wie lang das gut geht.


----------



## hodenbussard (15. September 2015)

*AW: ATI HD 3000 Treiber für Windows 10 64 Bit?*

Den Win7/8/8.1 Treiber herrunterladen.
Mit einen Packprogramm wie WinZip oder Winrar (Demo) den Treiber in einen Ordner entpacken nicht installieren.
Danach Explorer/mein PC/rechtsklick/Eigenschaften/Gerätemanager,dort schaust nach Grafikkarte,wieder rechtsklick/treiber aktualisieren/auf Computer suchen wählen,den Ordner mit den entpackten Treiber angeben.

Danach bete einfach,das Microsoft den nicht wieder kaputt aktuallisiert.



Edit:Oder kauf die ne simple Karte,selbst eine 5450 ist um Längen schneller (ca. 25€)

Kann sein,das du die Setup.exe in den Ordner auch entpacken muss,aber wenn,im selben Ordner


----------



## oelonkel1337 (15. September 2015)

*AW: ATI HD 3000 Treiber für Windows 10 64 Bit?*

Wenn ich den Treiber installiert habe, kommt es zu dieser Warnung:
Fehlermeldungen 

Treiberinstallation: das angegebene Treiberpaket wurde nicht für übereinstimmende Geräte installiert 

Achja, das mit dem FX scheint kein Problem zu sein, betreibe diesen PC schon seit etwa einem Jahr ohne Probleme^^

@hodenbussard Okay, das werde ich mal versuchen.


----------



## oelonkel1337 (15. September 2015)

*AW: ATI HD 3000 Treiber für Windows 10 64 Bit?*

Danke, der Vorschlag von hodenbussard hat funktioniert! Nice


----------



## hodenbussard (15. September 2015)

*AW: ATI HD 3000 Treiber für Windows 10 64 Bit?*

Merk es Dir für den nächsten Treiberkonflikt


----------



## tdi-fan (16. September 2015)

*AW: ATI HD 3000 Treiber für Windows 10 64 Bit?*

Mit der Anleitung aus dem Forum hats bei meiner mobility geklappt bzw mit dem Betatreiber

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-4xxx-windows-10-ja-das-geht.html#post7595947


----------

